# Best way to remove spreader



## burnsyscapes1 (Dec 9, 2011)

whats the best way that yall came up with to remove a spreader from your truck and put it back on in-between storms. i cant set up a rig to have it hang, nor do i have a bobcat or somthing to lift it off. i am in a pickle, lol

any positive input will help. thanks


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I have seen guys use an engine hoist to lift it out and put it back.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hang from a tree
State here has Stands mounted to there speader Drag out of the truck and the stand holds it up
Try get pic of it for you


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

burnsyscapes1;1373280 said:


> whats the best way that yall came up with to remove a spreader from your truck and put it back on in-between storms. i cant set up a rig to have it hang, nor do i have a bobcat or somthing to lift it off. i am in a pickle, lol
> 
> any positive input will help. thanks


I forgot to ask how did you get it in there in the first place


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

engine hoist. best way ever. i have a skidloader, and i still use an engine hoist.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Build a "A" frame and use come alongs to lift it then set it on some 55 gallon drums.


----------



## burnsyscapes1 (Dec 9, 2011)

im trying to figure it out, im storing it at a storage facility. 

i bought it and the vender dropped it in the truck.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

We use a 2 ton chain fault from harbor freight, they cost about 70,00 dollars. Hang a cable from two trees. Then lower it on a set of saw horses. Easy


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Why do you want to take it out then put it back in? that seems like a lot of trouble and work for nothing, unless you have to use the truck to haul other things...

to me it seems a waste as well as a liability (you could drop the salter, or hit it) installing it over and over during the winter...

But that is just me, I hate to do things over and over if I do not have to...


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

Dr Who;1374802 said:


> Why do you want to take it out then put it back in? that seems like a lot of trouble and work for nothing, unless you have to use the truck to haul other things...
> 
> to me it seems a waste as well as a liability (you could drop the salter, or hit it) installing it over and over during the winter...
> 
> But that is just me, I hate to do things over and over if I do not have to...


Was just thinking the same...


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

wesport!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Dr Who;1374802 said:


> Why do you want to take it out then put it back in? that seems like a lot of trouble and work for nothing, unless you have to use the truck to haul other things...
> 
> to me it seems a waste as well as a liability (you could drop the salter, or hit it) installing it over and over during the winter...
> 
> But that is just me, I hate to do things over and over if I do not have to...





Maleko;1375050 said:


> Was just thinking the same...


SAME!

Mine stays in all Season. 
I take the spinner off between uses. But other than that if i NEEEED to haul something i use my trailer. I feel that the better alternative.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

The guy is from Virginia. I guess if you only have a few events/year and want to use the truck for other things plus save the wear and tear I can see why he would want to remove it.

I use the front end loader on my tractor and put the spreader on an old beefed up picnic table.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

I use an engine hoist as well


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

adksnowo;1375222 said:


> The guy is from Virginia. I guess if you only have a few events/year and want to use the truck for other things plus save the wear and tear I can see why he would want to remove it.
> 
> I use the front end loader on my tractor and put the spreader on an old beefed up picnic table.


I am in KY, we do not get many events either, I think I was out 5-6 times last winter and we had a bad winter last year LOL...

Still looks like a good way to drop it and break something


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

I used to use a chainfall attached to the ceiling of my garage. My buddy built a swing set type of setup that he can drive under and loft it off.

I know you don't have a machine, but if you ever get one the best way to lift a spreader off is to mount it to an 8ft pallet and lift it off with your forks. I did that last year with my western tornado and now I can take it off in 5 minutes by myself.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

can someone explain to me how an engine hoist would work in this situation??


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

Plow man Foster;1376169 said:


> can someone explain to me how an engine hoist would work in this situation??


You take the engine hoist, chain it to the spreader, then to a tree/pole or any other big stationary object and drive forward really, really fast. The wires will unhook when the pressure is applied if you use quick connect (twisted and duck-tape).

The spreader then falls to the ground upon all the beer cans in the drive, breaking the fall and smashing the cans at the same time and you have the hoist already hooked up for when you want to put it back in your truck.

:laughing:


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

this is the exact reason why I and apparently some other people don't belong owning a Vee box.


----------



## justgeorge (Mar 7, 2008)

Chain hoist attached to the ceiling in my garage. But with the spinner off I can get my truck in the garage so I'll only take it off if it's going to be a week or more between uses.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Dr Who;1376286 said:


> You take the engine hoist, chain it to the spreader, then to a tree/pole or any other big stationary object and drive forward really, really fast. The wires will unhook when the pressure is applied if you use quick connect (twisted and duck-tape).
> 
> The spreader then falls to the ground upon all the beer cans in the drive, breaking the fall and smashing the cans at the same time and you have the hoist already hooked up for when you want to put it back in your truck.
> 
> :laughing:


I'll stick to loading it with my skidsteer!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I use a chain hoist I remove mine after each event and clean it
If we have 6'' + snow I rather have it out the truck till Im ready to apply salt 
Only takes me 10mins to put in or remove from the truck


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

I can have mine outta my truck in about 3 minutes...and that includes putting shoes on to walk to the truck. Back into garage, hook ratchet strap on each spreader tie down, lift just above bed, drive out. 


Works great and I can work under it when I need too.


----------



## Red02F250 (Nov 7, 2011)

I too found myself in a similar predicament. I got a great deal and picked up a used v-box. I conned 6 strong friends into helping me slide it off the previous owners truck and into mine. The next challenge was finding a way to SAFELY unload it and load it back up. I live in northern VA as well, and use my truck for everything, and don't dedicate it because we just don't get that many events. I don't have a loader, garage or big trees. The guy I sub for has loaders etc, but that doesn't help me at the beginning and end of the season. So, I found a thread and copied the idea in posts #31-34. I should have it done in the next few days (depending on the daylight left when I get home from work) I will still use a set of really heavy duty saw horses to set it down on so that its well balanced.


----------



## Guzzo856 (Feb 16, 2010)

the most efficient way for me is to strap a pallet on top of spreader with heavy ratchet straps then pick up using skid steer with forks.. simple, if it going in my dump truck i have some one lift it up and i pull out with the truck. same goes for loading it.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Guzzo856;1378325 said:


> the most efficient way for me is to strap a pallet on top of spreader with heavy ratchet straps then pick up using skid steer with forks.. simple, if it going in my dump truck i have some one lift it up and i pull out with the truck. same goes for loading it.


thats what i do.... Before we had a Skid we would Chain slings (show in pic below) 
We hooked 2 chains on one side and 2 on the other. Then we attached it to our hoist in the factory then pulled off. Just lower it onto some dollies are roll it around!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Dissociative;1376320 said:


> this is the exact reason why I and apparently some other people don't belong owning a Vee box.


:laughing:

I love my under tailgate salt spread. Spinner comes off if I need to pull my trailer and the tailgate goes over the top of it if I have to use the dump bed.

You guys and your V-boxes can keep your pain and suffering.

....


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

White Gardens;1378441 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I love my under tailgate salt spread. Spinner comes off if I need to pull my trailer and the tailgate goes over the top of it if I have to use the dump bed.
> 
> ...


Lol I love my box...and I can still tow and everything with it


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

White Gardens;1378441 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> I love my under tailgate salt spread. Spinner comes off if I need to pull my trailer and the tailgate goes over the top of it if I have to use the dump bed.
> 
> ...


Some how i have gotten my fleet down to 1 VBox and 2 Replacement tailgates. 
All the Others are Liquid setups Which are almost as annoying as the vbox spreaders!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Stuffdeer;1378542 said:


> Lol I love my box...and I can still tow and everything with it


Can you still haul 5 yards of mulch, 3 tons of rock, or 6 yards of brush! All while pulling a trailer behind?  

....


----------

